# Got Some News!



## Kyle R (Mar 19, 2019)

Hey friends! Just wanted to share some great news with the very community that's taught me so much about writing. 

Took me several years and nearly two dozen unfinished manuscripts to get here, but it's all part of the process!

Meerkat Press to Publish Kyle Richardson's Beast Heart


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 19, 2019)

That's great news, Kyle.  Congratulations.
The blurb looks interesting and I'll probably buy a copy.
Will it be available on Kindle?


----------



## andrewclunn (Mar 19, 2019)

Be sure to give us an update when the actual publication date is reached.  I am on the digital book revolution as well, so also hoping for a digital form.


----------



## PiP (Mar 19, 2019)

WooHoo, that's great news! Congratulations, Kyle!


----------



## SueC (Mar 19, 2019)

So proud of you! Good job and congratulations, Kyle  You rock!


----------



## Arachne (Mar 19, 2019)

Amazing news! So pleased for you. All the hard work is paying off!


Arachne


----------



## Amnesiac (Mar 19, 2019)

Fantastic! Congratulations!!


----------



## bdcharles (Mar 19, 2019)

Great job Kyle! And yes let us know when it's published because this sounds great


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Mar 19, 2019)

This is awesome news, congrats


----------



## Kyle R (Mar 19, 2019)

Thanks, *Phil*! I'm most certain it will. :encouragement:

I'll make sure to keep things updated, *Andrew*! 

Thanks very much, *Carole*! 

Thanks so much, *Sue*! 

Thank you, *Arachne*! Hopefully it will continue to do so. :encouragement:

Thanks, *Amnesiac*! 

Thanks, *BD*! I'll definitely keep you posted. :encouragement:

Thank you, *Mz Snow*! 


(I'll post occasional updates about the publishing process in this thread for anyone who's interested.) Cheers everyone.


----------



## Kyle R (Jul 3, 2019)

So two updates so far:

1) The publisher requested changes to the manuscript. Mostly this involves adding backstory that was alluded to, but not fully clear. So the story will now start earlier, with the main characters in their youth.

It took me a while to wrap my head around the necessity to alter a story that I'd felt complete--but now that I've been working on it for a while, the changes feel like they'll only make the story stronger.

Publishing lesson learned: even if you feel that your story is strong, expect rewrite/revision requests to come your way.

2) The novel now has a cover! :icon_cheesygrin: What do you think? I really quite dig it.




The concept was entirely the publisher's idea, though I was allowed a lot of back-and-forth input on the design elements, which is a really nice perk of going with a small press vs. a big publishing house (it's common to hear authors with Big Five publishers lament about not having much say in how the cover turns out).

Publishing lesson learned: small presses give you some nice space for creative input!

And that's all for now. Will update more soon!


----------



## Terry D (Jul 3, 2019)

What took you so damned long? :cookie: I saw this coming a long time ago. Congrats, Kyle!


----------



## Aquilo (Jul 3, 2019)

Congrats! And the concept behind the cover is fantastic! It's a good technique, with the key getting across the steampunk vibe.

How long did the production process last for you, Kyle? I've seen some take six months, others up two years.


----------



## Kyle R (Jul 4, 2019)

Thanks a bunch, *Terry*! And hah! What took me so long? Hmm. A weird combination of perfectionism and procrastination, mostly. :stupid:


Thanks, *Jack*! I agree—it does a great job. Are you asking about production process on my end, or the publisher's?

On the publisher's end: when all's said and done I believe it'll be around a year from acceptance to publication—with ARC copies going out to reviewers at around the halfway point.

On my end: it took me a few months to write the manuscript (though I spent a few years jostling around, writing incomplete novels of similar stories ... a lot of trial and error for me).


----------

